# Dovecot idle support?

## senduran

I recently installed dovecot for the first time for imap ssl usage. It works fine, except that I don't get automatic notification of new mails.

Dovecot claims to have IDLE support (which I have set in the config to check every 30s), and it can do it with inotify for immediate notification.

How do I enable these things in the gentoo ebuild? I found this guide which says:

 *Quote:*   

> Enable the USE flag fam for Dovecot if you want an immediate notification of new mails in your mailbox (IDLE support) for your mail clients

 

However, emerge -pv dovecot shows no such 'fam' useflag, nor anything else that seems relevant.

----------

## MrSums

Did you ever solve this? I have exactly the same question

----------

## py-ro

Hi,

IDLE works for me, nothing special Set:

```
OK [CAPABILITY IMAP4rev1 LITERAL+ SASL-IR LOGIN-REFERRALS ID ENABLE SORT THREAD=REFERENCES THREAD=REFS MULTIAPPEND UNSELECT IDLE CHILDREN NAMESPACE UIDPLUS LIST-EXTENDED I18NLEVEL=1 CONDSTORE QRESYNC ESEARCH ESORT SEARCHRES WITHIN CONTEXT=SEARCH] Logged in
```

Use:

```
USE="berkdb bzip2 ipv6 ldap maildir managesieve mbox mysql pam sieve sqlite ssl zlib -caps -cydir -dbox -doc -kerberos -postgres -suid -vpopmail"
```

Try following to see if IDLE is supported:

```
telnet localhost 143

a login user passwort

```

Dovecot should print out Capabilities.

Py

----------

